# datenbankeintraege hinzufuegen ???



## MASTERII (9. Dez 2003)

hoi ,
hab mal wieder ein Problem, ich bin grade dabei mich ein bischen fitt zu machen was den zugriff auf datenbanken betrifft. Ich kann lesen sortieren!!!!    ABER !!!!!!   wie zur hoelle füge ich inhalte hinzu ???

Hier mal den codeausschnitt der sich mit der db beschaefftigt... : 

private void jButton1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {

        Connection dbVerbindung = null;
        Statement sqlStatement = null;
        ResultSet resultSet = null;
        String sqlString = "SELECT * FROM daten WHERE Name = 'Benjamin'";

                                                //* Datenbanktreiber laden

        try
            {
                Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
            }
        catch (ClassNotFoundException e)
            {
                System.out.println("Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden"+e);
                System.exit(0);
            }
                                               //* Verbindung zur Dataenbank "test" herstellen
       try
            {
                dbVerbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbcdbc:daten","","");
                System.out.println("Verbindung erfolgreich");
            }   
      catch (SQLException e)
            {
                System.out.println("Fehler bei Verbindung zur Datenbank");
                System.exit(0);
            }
                                                //* SQL-Anfrage stellen und auswerten
        try
            {
                 // HIER FEHLT MIR DIE ENTSPRECHENDE ANWEISUNG !!!!!!!!!!!



                executeUpdate(INSERT INTO daten (Name) values('"Luke"'));

            }
        catch (SQLException e)
            {
                System.out.println("Fehler bei Datenbankzugrif"+e);
            }


    }



bin wie immer fuer jede hilfe dankbar !!!!!
MFG


----------



## mariopetr (9. Dez 2003)

_falls_ deine verbindung schreibend geoeffnet wurde

```
Statement statement=connection.createStatement();
statement.execute("insert into [dein tablename] ([deine spalten]) values ([deine werte])");
connection.commit();
```


----------



## MASTERII (9. Dez 2003)

klappt nun wunder bärchen 

nun hab ich aber schon das naechste problem : ich hab 2 textfelder die datumsanzeigen enthalten, und will diese miteinander vergleichen... 
mein comiler sagt mir aber andauernd das er die class DateFormat nicht kennt obwohl ich zu beginn importiert habe was das zeug haellt.....

mal wieder in freudiger eregung in erwartung einer antwort  :lol: 

mfg


----------

